# & Boats Perhaps? (new Toy)



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi all, not been posting much lately as most of my time has been spent working on my latest toy, ( to many hobbies and to little time you know how it is). I guess most of you are probably not into boats but nevertheless I thought I'd bore with a pic now that the refurbishments finished

Phantom Class Single Handed Racing Dinghy.










Cheers

Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Rich, She looks good and tidy as they say 

Just noticed but why do cars, boats etc always get called that, we always think it's a female


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Beautiful Rich, I've not heard of Phantoms, reminds me of a Fireball, I had some excellent fun in (or rather off!) them on Bala in me youth.

Its a killer I now live 10 KM from the med and my missus won't let me get a boat until all the house renovations are done.









Cet la vie

cheers

Andy


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Rich

that looks great. Like an accident between an "OK" and a Laser. Great job on the deck too.


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words. Nin I had an 'OK' previously but the 'Phantom' is a bit bigger 14'6" length with a 9.75 sq m sail. They are quite powerfull and suited to those with the fuller figure i.e. lard arses like me.

Phil, my Phantoms definitely female because she's good looking, high maintenance and I'm always having to spend money on her her









Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mothman said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Nin I had an 'OK' previously but the 'Phantom' is a bit bigger 14'6" length with a 9.75 sq m sail. They are quite powerfull and suited to those with the fuller figure i.e. lard arses like me.
> 
> Phil, my Phantoms definitely female because she's good looking, high maintenance and I'm always having to spend money on her her
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich, I think this last comment sums up women very well


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

I sailed an OK out of Starcross YC for a few years.. .

Always seemed to go better when it was blowing a gale and I had a wicked hangover.

A slightly bigger hull with more sail should make for a pretty fast mover - you're almost into "contender" territory there - but no trapeze? Keeps it simple I spose. What's the Portsmouth Yardstick for a Phantom?

Nin


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Nin,

The current PY is 1045 but the modern boats are nearly all strong but lightweight Epoxy Plastic Jobbies with carbon fibre poles. The minimum weight is now only 61kgs and these new boats need correctors adding to bring them up to this weight. Given two helms of a similar standard then it is unikely that my wooden boat would keep up with a modern plastic boat, but then a new plastic boat cost's about 10 times what mine cost









Rich


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Mothman said:


> Hi Nin,
> 
> The current PY is 1045 but the modern boats are nearly all strong but lightweight Epoxy Plastic Jobbies with carbon fibre poles. The minimum weight is now only 61kgs and these new boats need correctors adding to bring them up to this weight. Given two helms of a similar standard then it is unikely that my wooden boat would keep up with a modern plastic boat, but then a new plastic boat cost's about 10 times what mine cost
> 
> ...


A pretty sporty number then!

I always found I preferred the wooden jobs to plastic, especially in a blow - they always felt like they had a bit more "give" in them. It's surprisingly straighforward to make yourself a faster helm too!

Nin


----------

